# Tikka Stainless Lite vs. Kimber 8400



## usmarine0352 (Nov 26, 2005)

*Which one would you choose?*​
Tikka in .30-06660.00%Kimber 8400 in .300wsm440.00%


----------



## usmarine0352 (Nov 26, 2005)

.
After getting advice from you guy's on the lightest production guns, now I need your expertise on pairing down from 2.

One would be the Kimber 8400:Montana (Stainless) and the Tikka Stainless Lite.

Also, I could get the Tikka in .30-06 or the the Kimber in .300wsm.

I would like to be able to use this rifle on elk also, I know the .300wsm probably has more power out to longer ranges, but with today's quality bullets either would probably be fine.

*If price was no object which one would you get and why?*

.


----------



## nesika308 (Oct 23, 2008)

Considered a Kimber a while back, but after speaking to there CR and the fact there warrany is only 1 1/2" @ 100yds for $1000 rifle I passed.

Just my cents


----------



## ruger1 (Aug 16, 2006)

Never like the feel or look of the Tikka. Love the way the Kimber handles and shoots. I was able to dial it down way better than 1 1/2 at 100.


----------



## jtillman (Oct 31, 2005)

I have a Tikka Whitetail .30-06 (model before the T3's). At 100 yards with a Nikon Buckmater 4.5-16, I shoot 3 shot groups that can be all covered with a 20oz pop bottle every time....using the cheap Federal blue box ammo.

Fit, as Ruger1 is very important....and you should really shoulder each rifle a few times.....but I can tell you that you will not be at all disappointed with a Tikka's shooting performance.


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

I have the Kimber and have been very happy with it. I also was trying to decide at the time between the Tikka, Kimber, and Remington Titanium. I chose the Kimber due to fit and feel and am glad I did. I get .7", 3 shot groups at 100 yards with it consistently using a 3-9x Burris.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

I would say hands down the Kimber. A because of the caliber you are choosing. Why not a 300 in the Tika? B I have a Kimber in a 300 WSM and love it. It is a really really sweet gun, and as others have stated it is a tack driver.

However, like any rifle the gun is only as good as the glass you put on it. That Kimber isn't going to shoot any better then the next gun unless you put good glass on it! Better plan on spending a $1,000 on glass also!


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

My personal choice for a defensive handgun is a Kimber Raptor II in 45 ACP. It has proven to be the finest handgun I have ever owned or used, bar none.

If Kimber rifles are as good as my Kimber handgun (and there's no reason to believe they're not) and you are willing to part with the cash for one, then the choice between a Kimber and Tikka isn't too difficult...


----------



## usmarine0352 (Nov 26, 2005)

.
I figure their both accurate, and one thing is, you don't need match accuracy for deer, so that's not the biggest thing for me.

I'll have to handle some at the store.

Are Kimber's and Tikka's carried at Gander Mountain, Sportsman's Warehouse or Cabelas?

.


----------



## usmarine0352 (Nov 26, 2005)

.
I was just checking out the new Winchesters and their about 1/2 heavier. I wonder how big of a deal that is when your actually carrying it?

.


----------



## ruger1 (Aug 16, 2006)

We were able to get 1 9/16" group at 300 yards out of my Kimber Montana 270 WSM. I'd say that's better than 1 1/2" group at 100 yards.



> However, like any rifle the gun is only as good as the glass you put on it. That Kimber isn't going to shoot any better then the next gun unless you put good glass on it! Better plan on spending a $1,000 on glass also!


NO question! I put Nikon Monarch Gold on all my rifles. If I could swing the cash, they would all have Swarovski sitting on them.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

jtillman said:


> I have a Tikka Whitetail .30-06 (model before the T3's). At 100 yards with a Nikon Buckmater 4.5-16, I shoot 3 shot groups that can be all covered with a 20oz pop bottle every time....using the cheap Federal blue box ammo.
> 
> Fit, as Ruger1 is very important....and you should really shoulder each rifle a few times.....but I can tell you that you will not be at all disappointed with a Tikka's shooting performance.


That must be a typo right? You mean covered with a 20 oz pop bottle cap right? A three shot group covered with a 20 oz pop bottle would be a good 600 yard group. The bottom of a 20 oz pop bottle would be a good 400 yard group.


----------



## jtillman (Oct 31, 2005)

Plainsman:

Yeah, I didn't articulate that well enough...At 100yds, I can routinely shoot 3 shot groups that are completely covered by a 20oz pop bottle cap.

This happens with the scope turned all the way up and using sandbags, and using cheap Federal Blue Box ammo (180gr I believe).


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

usmarine0352 said:


> .
> I figure their both accurate, and one thing is, you don't need match accuracy for deer, so that's not the biggest thing for me.
> 
> I'll have to handle some at the store.
> ...


I know they are both at Cabela's. Scheels has them too, and they priced matched and beat their price on the Kimber for me. I just got one in .300 WSM.

Ryan


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

jtillman said:


> Plainsman:
> 
> Yeah, I didn't articulate that well enough...At 100yds, I can routinely shoot 3 shot groups that are completely covered by a 20oz pop bottle cap.
> 
> This happens with the scope turned all the way up and using sandbags, and using cheap Federal Blue Box ammo (180gr I believe).


That's what I suspected. If it had been a 20 oz pop bottle I would have suggested using the rifle for a fence post. 

Like you I have had very good results with plain jane, Federal ammo in many of my rifles. I have had three Whichesters in 270 caliber and I couldn't find anything better than the standard Federal ammo for any of them.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Plainsman said:


> jtillman said:
> 
> 
> > Plainsman:
> ...


Or not punch the twigger!


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

twigger??????? Isn't that what Elmer has on his specialized wabbit wifle?


----------



## JeffinPA (Feb 17, 2008)

I didn't vote, because Im not a fan of the WSM, but I can tell you about my experience with Kimber. My relationship with them started probably 10 years ago when I bought a custom shop ultra CDP .45auto. I was insanely impressed with that weapon. When I got into varminting I was looking for a .204 and bought the Kimber from Cabelas. I have never shot a more accurate gun. They are gorgeous firearms, with crisp triggers, and accuracy like nothing else I've ever shot.

Not to take anything away from Tikka, they're great guns, but if I'm ever in the market again for a real shooter, I will only consider Kimber.

Lets be frank though. If you're looking for a deer/elk rifle, do you really need 1/2" MOA accuracy? I'd be more worried about finding one that fits you well, has a great trigger, that won't make you cry if you drop it in a creek, and makes sense to your wallet. Neither the Tikka nor the Kimber satisfy my last two requirements in a deer rifle.

You can consistently hit the basketball sized vitals of a deer with an imported Rossi lol


----------

